# Laser eye surgery



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi there
I wondered if there was anyone out there who has had laser eye surgery recently. I am seriously considering it but I'm terrified! I would love to hear your experience and hopefully be reassured. Any recommendations for clinics in the Herts / London area would be welcome too.
Thanks in advance
Crusoe


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

A friend who came down to see us at the weekend had it done a few months ago, she says it's brilliant although it cost a fiar amount (more than £395 per eye as that changes with your prescription) & her vision was ok about 3 weeks afterwards but for the clearest results it has only just sharpened up (she is an oplympic archer) as she wanted it.

She had it done with Vision Express


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi

I am far too squeamish to get this done myself, and also my eye sight isn't horrendously bad, but my best mate, whose eyesight was terrible, had it done recently.

She swears by everything holy that it is the single best thing she has ever done in her life!  She said the procedure itself wasn't exactly pleasant, but it wasn't painful, it just requires some stamina and the ability to see past what's happening at the moment to the good it will do when it's over.  She had to use special drops for a while and she wore special glasses to bed for the first couple of nights I think, but she said the very next day she could see clearly and now she is so happy with not having to bother with glasses and lenses and stuff.

Hers was a lot more expensive than the adds on the TV because her eyesight was very bad.  It was nearer to £900 per eye!  But, like I said above, she said it's best £1800 she has ever spent!

Hope this helps
T


----------

